# ENWorld / ENPublishing @ GenCon



## HellHound (Jul 11, 2003)

Yee-haw!

Drop on by and see us at the centre of all things ENWorld (and some things Twin Rose, we're sharing a booth with Twin Rose Software, makers of Campaign Suite) @ GenCon!

Booth #2045, the one with the ENPublishing pennants!

---

Hound Post # 1970 - the year IBM introduced the floppy disk.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 11, 2003)

I'll be by, you can bet on that


----------



## arwink (Jul 12, 2003)

I'll be staring whistfully in the direction of the states, wishing I could drop by


----------

